# Microsoft launches innovative project: free access for students



## ravi_9793 (Nov 5, 2008)

> In a move that could equip millions of Indian students with advanced computer knowledge, global IT giant Microsoft today launched an innovative project providing free access to its latest software developer and designer tools.
> 
> Microsoft chairman Bill Gates launched 'DreamSpark', which will provide access to an estimated 10 mn students to the special software.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 5, 2008)

Open their site *www.dreamsparkindia.com/dreamspark/GetDreamTools.aspx and see. A student needs to have ISIC membership to get the activation key in India without which the software won't work. Read at labnol and wasted 15-20 minutes opening their site just to know that.


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

@Think Free, I think you haven't read it properly I guess. This has been on the DreamSpark india site for about 3-4 days now.

All a student needs to do is take his college id to a Microsoft partner training center and you get your activation code. 



> Visit any of our partner locations (please select a location from the list below).
> Show your college identity card to collect your DVD containing the software
> Go to ‘Get Verified’ and enter the 25 digit verification key mentioned on the DVD
> You may be prompted to sign in using a Windows Live Id. This step will associate the verification key to your Live Id
> ...


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 5, 2008)

^^It's if you go to any centre and get the DVD. If you download online, no other way seems to be there. 
Anyone knows if a separated DVD is provided for each product or more than one software on same disk?


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, if your college is part of IEEE you can get yourself free software.

*Free Software From Microsoft For Indian Students*


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 5, 2008)

^^IEEE offer I know, it's there at *www.ieee.org/web/membership/students/branchresources/microsoftofferstudents.html But I am not an IEEE member


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, if you take IEEE membership for this, then it beats the whole purpose of being 'free'. BTW, what's the big deal in going to a center?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 5, 2008)

^^No big deal in going to a center. But it's not available at all the centres of NIIT/APTECH


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

Should be, pester them, they will get it for you.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 5, 2008)

^^I don't think the NIIT/APTECH centres that are not listed there would be so helpful that they will do so. I will have to visit a centre which is at more distance from my home,while one centre of each is there nearby but none is listed.

And see, Aptech is using this as a mean of publicity for themselves
*www.aptech-education.com/images/ace_dreamspark.jpg


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 5, 2008)

My college is not in the list. How to do it with International Student Identity Card (ISIC). is it free or paid.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 5, 2008)

This card is not free.
You don't need this card if you go to a centre and get DVD from them. It will be having a 25digit code on it which you can use to get a key from their webiste. It's needed only if you download it.


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> And see, Aptech is using this as a mean of publicity for themselves
> *www.aptech-education.com/images/ace_dreamspark.jpg


They all do this. Should have seen the big boards after the heroes happen here event.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually list for India only contains ISCI and nothing else. Its not my college but evry college



iMav said:


> They all do this. Should have seen the big boards after the heroes happen here event.



I have an Aptech institute in my town but it is not listed on their website.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 5, 2008)

thers nothing innovative in it

just a way of donation to divert their taxes....

anyway appreciate the effort M$


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

Divert taxes? How does this divert taxes? I honestly want to know.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 6, 2008)

Contacted NIIT helpline and they had no info about that.
Was told that Silverlight course under Dreamspart project will be launched in December and DVDs will be available only then.  Telling them that their website said that one could get free DVD from their centres didn't help either and was asked to wait for 2-3 months to get it.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone brought that DVD? Contacted two NIIT centres in Delhi and it wasn't available in both.


----------



## abhishek_del (Nov 14, 2008)

the DVDs are not available anywhere I guess. I tried at both the centres in gwalior. Its not available with them, seems Microsoft has not does its homework this time. 

And ISIC card can be made at some offices, one is in Delhi, near Janpath.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 14, 2008)

"It will be available in a week". This is what I got to hear from one of the NIIT centres when I called them a week ago;

ISIC card may be available , but you need to pay some annual fees to get it and after that you will have to download 3-4GB of data which will be turning out to be very expensive(or time consuming if you have a slower unlimited free use connection)


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> Well, if your college is part of IEEE you can get yourself free software.
> 
> *Free Software From Microsoft For Indian Students*





ThinkFree said:


> ^^IEEE offer I know, it's there at *www.ieee.org/web/membership/students/branchresources/microsoftofferstudents.html But I am not an IEEE member


Well, I got my login credentials for the free stuff under the IEEE program! Screen shot:

*img362.imageshack.us/img362/6213/58485827il5.th.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Nov 14, 2008)

These NIIT guys are ignorant n00bs. Don't know a thing.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 15, 2008)

^^Did you contact any other MS partner regarding that DVD? Even others won't be having any info either. And Aptech is charging Rs. 50 for that DVD.



iMav said:


> Well, I got my login credentials for the free stuff under the IEEE program! Screen shot:
> 
> *img362.imageshack.us/img362/6213/58485827il5.th.jpg



Downloaded anything to make sure it's working?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone got the DVD? Or Microsoft is just fooling students?


----------

